# Iron X - Awesome!



## stuy180

Just thought I would share this pic taken on Monday:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I wouldn't be without a bottle of Iron X in my kit bag.


----------



## horned yo

Yeah i love this stuff to. You only need to use it the once then once your car is all sealed up you shouldnt have to use it again. Smells like bad eggs though lol


----------



## WHIZZER

There is a new smelling version now thats supposed to smell of flowers - havent smelt it myself yet


----------



## Bratwurst

Cracking picture! :thumb:


----------



## NickP

WHIZZER said:


> There is a new smelling version now thats supposed to smell of flowers - havent smelt it myself yet


I had some of the new improved version which has the scent of 'Squash Flowers' it smelt a cross between bad eggs, and bad drains!


----------



## horned yo

NickP said:


> I had some of the new improved version which has the scent of 'Squash Flowers' it smelt a cross between bad eggs, and bad drains!


:lol:

it is stinking but its something i couldnt do with out


----------



## Maggi200

I'm thinking of giving this a try myself, would be interesting to see what it can take off a brand new white car


----------



## CamV6

I'm liking the look of this, but one question, does it entirely negate the need to clay-bar or not?


----------



## Bratwurst

No, it only removes metal contaminants.


----------



## wadoryu

still need to clay mate as you have to get rid of the other contaminates


----------



## John @ PB

If you use Iron X and Tardis, in many cases the need to clay is eliminated: it should become clear after both these stages whether you need to clay or not.


----------



## Cquartz

horned yo said:


> Yeah i love this stuff to. You only need to use it the once then once your car is all sealed up you shouldnt have to use it again. Smells like bad eggs though lol


Thats exactly why we made the ironX soap gel, so after good iron removing you can maintain your car as well iron free. the soap gel is car shampoo too.



NickP said:


> I had some of the new improved version which has the scent of 'Squash Flowers' it smelt a cross between bad eggs, and bad drains!


we never said its CHANNEL #5 , we prefer to make it strongly react rather than perfume your car for several min.


----------



## NickP

Cquartz said:


> we never said its CHANNEL #5 , we prefer to make it strongly react rather than perfume your car for several min.


I wasn't moaning, I'd prefer something that works properly rather than smelling nice


----------



## GSVHammer

Just put an order in for a bottle of Iron X from Polished Bliss after viewing the photo.


----------



## veedubsimon

How do you use this properly? Is it like tardis...spray, wait, wipe with mf cloth?? Cracking pic:thumb:


----------



## EsiFlow

Would this remove some minor pitting on my wheels from brake dust? In fairness I haven't tried claying them yet, but the design is a bit fussy and i'd rather it if I could spray this on, brush it and rinse off (i'm abit lazy) lol.


----------



## stuy180

EsiFlow said:


> Would this remove some minor pitting on my wheels from brake dust? In fairness I haven't tried claying them yet, but the design is a bit fussy and i'd rather it if I could spray this on, brush it and rinse off (i'm abit lazy) lol.


Yes... Here is another pic from Tuesday :thumb:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Strutter

Are you supposed to rub this in a little or not?...I think on my bottle it said to spray then gently rub over, but most poeple seem to jsut spray it on and let it run..then what..just rinse off?


----------



## stuy180

Strutter said:


> Are you supposed to rub this in a little or not?...I think on my bottle it said to spray then gently rub over, but most poeple seem to jsut spray it on and let it run..then what..just rinse off?


It depends, sometimes I agitate and sometimes I just leave for a few minutes before rinsing.


----------



## Strutter

Hmm..well its the first time ill will be using it, what best to use on it?..sponge?


----------



## kempe

I want some but can't find any one with it in stock


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Strutter said:


> Hmm..well its the first time ill will be using it, what best to use on it?..sponge?


No a brush.


----------



## Strutter

Umm really?...what brush would ya use on the paint work?


----------



## Martin_HDI

I thought you only had to spray it on and rinse it off after a while?

also would you use this then clay or clay then iron-x?

Martin.


----------



## GSVHammer

Martin_HDI said:


> I thought you only had to spray it on and rinse it off after a while?
> 
> also would you use this then clay or clay then iron-x?
> 
> Martin.


Tardis - rinse -Iron-X - rinse -clay - rinse.


----------



## wadoryu

Strutter said:


> Umm really?...what brush would ya use on the paint work?


on your paint work i'd recommend a microfiber mitt. on wheels a brush


----------



## John @ PB

A microfibre work towel is best on the bodywork as after using Iron X it's advisable to bin it after use.


----------



## Cquartz

kempe said:


> I want some but can't find any one with it in stock


CYC has in stock now , 1L's
other dealers are on the way...


----------



## gt140silver

I tried it yesterday for the first time. It really is amazing. I de-tarred and then clayed a wheel thoroughly to see what the iron x would find. Answer- loads of purple streaks everywhere! 

My car paintwork is black though. It will be far less satisfying when I can't see the purple!

Get some y'all.

BTW It also removes those orange stains left on the patio by spilling fertilliser


----------



## Danny B

stuy180 said:


>


that pic is just superb :thumb: really shows off what iron x can do


----------



## buff not enuf

Very good stuff indeed a bottle will cover a few cars no probs at all there i have the new improved 
'Squash Flowers':doublesho scent it realy does smell like Squashed flowers.:lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

John @ PB said:


> If you use Iron X and Tardis, in many cases the need to clay is eliminated: it should become clear after both these stages whether you need to clay or not.


+1

I use this as a chemical claybar and combine with Tardis. On the last few details I have done, I have gone over with Clay afterwards and was virtually clean, so almost redundant.


----------



## burger

There is a group buy on carpro products which include both ironx and soap gel. Its worth it for a go at their products.


----------



## Ross

I had my Iron X on my alloy wheel today and there was a serious stream of purple running of the inner rim


----------



## Maggi200

Really thinking about getting some now, seems like really good stuff and if it could cut down on the time spent claying or even eliminate claying in some circumstances then I'm convinced.


----------



## Ross

It works wonders on alloys James,I clayed the spokes on my alloys after the Iron X but little came off:thumb:


----------



## burger

maggi112 said:


> Really thinking about getting some now, seems like really good stuff and if it could cut down on the time spent claying or even eliminate claying in some circumstances then I'm convinced.


I totally agree, i really dont like claying it just seems to take ages soo if this helps with that stage i will be very happy.

Ive gone for the group buy to have a go and its a fair bit of kit for the £32.


----------



## Shinyvec

Got my name down on the Group Buy for some of this and other bits as I think it will be one of the best products in my collection.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I've heard lots about this but just to check. Does the colour indicate how well its worked? i.e. you can almost see how much crud its getting off?


----------



## burger

Yeah the purple colour is showing that is ''dissolving'' iron contaminates


----------



## Bratwurst

I know it's not to go on metal chrome trim, but I've got loads on my car so I'll need to do some masking to be safe. Has anyone had it on chrome accidentally to see what happens? Does it stain (but be able to clean) or does it proper wreck it?


----------



## Breezy

will Iron X remove really stubborn pits and tar that always end up in the corners of alloys?

that are usually an absolute PITA to remove?!


----------



## Bratwurst

Won't remove tar.


----------



## Strutter

Tried this for the first time yesterday, as i notcied I was getting those "yellow" what I imagine to be rust patches, went with loads of it on teh front wheels (half a bottle, not sure if this is too much, first time it was used on them and nea year old alloys?)....left it for a few mins....then a tiny repray around again..then with an older brush worked it around a little...rinced off...the wheels are jsut basically new..amazing stuff...but expensive. 

But someone please tell me....jsut what is with the smell...it literally made me wretch a few times as their was a light breeze and my nostrils caught a few updrafts of it.


----------



## Mike_T

I wonder how this stuff works. Is it just a strong acid or what?


----------



## Strutter

Its Ph Neutral..isnt that the big point of it?


----------



## Mike_T

Interesting...


----------



## Bratwurst

Is it not neutralised salt acids that do the work? Some bizarre ph neutral stuff that works like an acid. I don't understand it. I think a wizard made it.


----------



## Mike_T

Wow... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Slick-

I'm also interested if it does stain or anithing else on polished aluminium.

Vw polo bluemotion:


----------



## Cquartz

Strutter said:


> Tried this for the first time yesterday, as i notcied I was getting those "yellow" what I imagine to be rust patches, went with loads of it on teh front wheels (half a bottle, not sure if this is too much, first time it was used on them and nea year old alloys?)....left it for a few mins....then a tiny repray around again..then with an older brush worked it around a little...rinced off...the wheels are jsut basically new..amazing stuff...but expensive.
> 
> But someone please tell me....jsut what is with the smell...it literally made me wretch a few times as their was a light breeze and my nostrils caught a few updrafts of it.


 which version do you have?, the latest one with the improved smell? the latest ironX should smell much better. if you sprayed half a bottle only on 1 wheel , you used allot!!! , few squeezed all over with some agitating should be enough.



Mike_T said:


> I wonder how this stuff works. Is it just a strong acid or what?


 no acids.!

about aluminum cleaning, no problem at all.
chromes , if its plastic , no problem, if its metal, better to test on small spot. but should be ok also, just make sure to seal it after.


----------



## Strutter

Cquartz said:


> which version do you have?, the latest one with the improved smell? the latest ironX should smell much better. if you sprayed half a bottle only on 1 wheel , you used allot!!! , few squeezed all over with some agitating should be enough.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Both of the front wheels and the inside of the rim showed alot of "yellow", so wanted to be sure to shift that.
> 
> Its the newer version....I dont wanna think what the last one smelt like then!
> 
> Dont get me wrong, its works that well that its going to be in my detailing kit from now on.


----------



## magpieV6

so is this any use on a dark coloured car? I keep meaning to try it, but would i see it on a black car?


----------



## Reflectology

I have the Gel Soap, not as strong but none the less makes for an interesting wash....still stinks though


----------



## Strutter

magpieV6 said:


> so is this any use on a dark coloured car? I keep meaning to try it, but would i see it on a black car?


Not really...its does spray on clear but if it removing any disposits it goes a deep burgandy/ purple colour....not sure if that would show up heavily on black paint...but it was "red" enough for me to see it clearly when it dropped off my car on to the tarmac.

Just to add its obviously going to be working..ya jsut dont get the satifaction or watching it work!


----------



## NBC

A friend and I both bought and used the Gel version and neither of us had much contamination at all, in fact, just one bead of purple over the 3 cars we done, one of them a motorway junkie that's totally neglected. 
We both rinsed and then washed with the Iron-x and waited and waited but nothing, any ideas what we're doing wrong?


----------



## MilesBetter

NBC said:


> A friend and I both bought and used the Gel version and neither of us had much contamination at all, in fact, just one bead of purple over the 3 cars we done, one of them a motorway junkie that's totally neglected.
> We both rinsed and then washed with the Iron-x and waited and waited but nothing, any ideas what we're doing wrong?


Nthing wrong, just IronXSoapGel is a different product and so is not just a gel version of the Liquid; it contains much less concentration of IronX.

It is primarily a shampoo & soap gel and a benefit is that it has IronX in it so that it adds some level of decontamination as you wash.

However, I had experienced the same thing and found that the product fell between the cracks as it were, with not enough of the active ingredient of IronX to make it viable IMO; based on my feedback to CarPro they have now released a newer forumula that has more IronX so that you will see greater results/ effects of IronX component.

Hope that explains and helps


----------



## yetizone

magpieV6 said:


> so is this any use on a dark coloured car? I keep meaning to try it, but would i see it on a black car?


My thoughts as well :thumb:

Have black and very dark blue / purple cars so wondering whether any of the purple solution will be visible?


----------



## DavieB

I used IronX for first time yesterday, had a few purple streaks on the paint but it went mad on the wheels, purple everywhere! Great Product!!

I would say it would be very hard to see on a black car but obviously it will still be working, I'd just leave it on for few mins, then agitate with a sponge as per instructions and then rinse off.


----------



## cotte78

I have try`d Iron X on a black car, as you say, it hard to see where the contamination is.
So I did not use a sponge on the car, but I got realy supriced when I presure wash`d the car. It was flowing purple water everywere. Inron X is my new best mate.


----------



## NBC

steve_70 said:


> Nthing wrong, just IronXSoapGel is a different product and so is not just a gel version of the Liquid; it contains much less concentration of IronX.
> 
> It is primarily a shampoo & soap gel and a benefit is that it has IronX in it so that it adds some level of decontamination as you wash.
> 
> However, I had experienced the same thing and found that the product fell between the cracks as it were, with not enough of the active ingredient of IronX to make it viable IMO; based on my feedback to CarPro they have now released a newer forumula that has more IronX so that you will see greater results/ effects of IronX component.
> 
> Hope that explains and helps


Cheers steve 70.
We're a bit annoyed though as it wasn't really described as being a watered down product just that it was a different type of application, we've spent the best part of £30 for a shampoo by the looks of it.
I'd love to try the spray version but feel slightly aggrieved at having to fork out again. They should really state that the gel is a compromise not an alternative.


----------



## Ross

It works wonders on alloys.


----------



## Cquartz

NBC said:


> Cheers steve 70.
> We're a bit annoyed though as it wasn't really described as being a watered down product just that it was a different type of application, we've spent the best part of £30 for a shampoo by the looks of it.
> I'd love to try the spray version but feel slightly aggrieved at having to fork out again. They should really state that the gel is a compromise not an alternative.


We did say :wash your car and remove iron in the same time.we never said its exactly as ironx.
the Soap gel is like car shampoo with extra iron remover, but its not strong as ironx .
we did make it stronger now , but it never will be as strong as ironX 
each item has its on targets.
ironx for full car treatment , and the SG for maintenance and car wash.


----------



## BlueMikey

Will have to get myself some of this! Do you just spray it on the areas of the car that you feel need it or all over? Just thinking you would use a lot if you were to do the whole car so to speak!

Interested to see how it handles the old mans alloys as well as my own!

Not able to find it on CYC though :S


----------



## Strutter

Its deffo in CYC its in teh Engine and Exterior section...would link but not sure if im allowed too!?!?

Rims wise yes....they get rid of what exactly causes that "yellowish" brusing tint you can be left with, IO used to much on mine but should be able to clean a small medium sized car quite easily.


----------



## voon

BlueMikey said:


> Will have to get myself some of this! Do you just spray it on the areas of the car that you feel need it or all over? Just thinking you would use a lot if you were to do the whole car so to speak!


Wondered about this as well. It says on the webpage 150 ml per car .... but I can't really imagine any nomal handsprayer spraying so finely to cover a whole car....? My Chemical Guys bottles are 500 ml, filled with an APC ... and spraying just a bit of surface empties it quite rapidly.....


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Jeez another thread I've read and resulted in more of my money being spent... :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter

NBC said:


> Cheers steve 70.
> We're a bit annoyed though as it wasn't really described as being a watered down product just that it was a different type of application, we've spent the best part of £30 for a shampoo by the looks of it.
> I'd love to try the spray version but feel slightly aggrieved at having to fork out again. They should really state that the gel is a compromise not an alternative.


I can see your point, but I see these are two different products, with two different aims. So it is not really a case of one being a watered down product in my opinion, its just horses for courses and targeted/ positioned differently in detailing routine.

I see these two products as very complimentary and will continue to use both as each does its own job very well, so there is in fact no comprise that I see.


----------



## MilesBetter

Ross said:


> It works wonders on alloys.


+1 ...its best innovation seen for a long time and eureka moment when I found out from the PB guys how well it worked on alloys.


----------



## MilesBetter

BlueMikey said:


> Will have to get myself some of this! Do you just spray it on the areas of the car that you feel need it or all over? Just thinking you would use a lot if you were to do the whole car so to speak!
> 
> Interested to see how it handles the old mans alloys as well as my own!
> 
> Not able to find it on CYC though :S


You could of course just spray on areas you wish to decontaminate, thats your call, or all over, again its your call whethere you want to decontaminate the whole car or not. You of course may want to pay attention to areas that may collect more iron fillings/non organic contaminants that this is targeted to remove. But as this is usually in the form of fallout, it is pretty much all over the car, I ahve found this to be mainly the flat surfaces such as roof, bonnet, boot, front/ rear wings (brake dust) and rear bumper.

Hope that helps, all just my findings and thoughts.



voon said:


> Wondered about this as well. It says on the webpage 150 ml per car .... but I can't really imagine any nomal handsprayer spraying so finely to cover a whole car....? My Chemical Guys bottles are 500 ml, filled with an APC ... and spraying just a bit of surface empties it quite rapidly.....


Depends how big/small your car is, but on a A4 Avant size, I have found this to be perfectly adequate amount to be honest.

My application method is such that you need only need one or two spritz per panel and then spread with wash media of choice to cover the entire panel. I use a 250ml sprayer with a fine spray nozzle and find I get about 3 details out of that, depending on size. I guess it is easy to over apply with some spray nozzles, less is more, you dont get more cleaning power just waste product.


----------



## voon

steve_70 said:


> Depends how big/small your car is, but on a A4 Avant size, I have found this to be perfectly adequate amount to be honest.


Smaller than an A4 Avant ... it's a new Z4, so in theory, it should be even less product required 



steve_70 said:


> My application method is such that you need only need one or two spritz per panel and then spread with wash media of choice to cover the entire panel. I use a 250ml sprayer with a fine spray nozzle and find I get about 3 details out of that, depending on size. I guess it is easy to over apply with some spray nozzles, less is more, you dont get more cleaning power just waste product.


"Wash media" means mitt/sponger or so? Ok, I guess I'll try that ....


----------



## BlueMikey

steve_70 said:


> You could of course just spray on areas you wish to decontaminate, thats your call, or all over, again its your call whethere you want to decontaminate the whole car or not. You of course may want to pay attention to areas that may collect more iron fillings/non organic contaminants that this is targeted to remove. But as this is usually in the form of fallout, it is pretty much all over the car, I ahve found this to be mainly the flat surfaces such as roof, bonnet, boot, front/ rear wings (brake dust) and rear bumper.
> 
> Hope that helps, all just my findings and thoughts.
> 
> Depends how big/small your car is, but on a A4 Avant size, I have found this to be perfectly adequate amount to be honest.
> 
> My application method is such that you need only need one or two spritz per panel and then spread with wash media of choice to cover the entire panel. I use a 250ml sprayer with a fine spray nozzle and find I get about 3 details out of that, depending on size. I guess it is easy to over apply with some spray nozzles, less is more, you dont get more cleaning power just waste product.


Clears it up perfectly cheers! May do the whole car the first time then after that can concentrate on specif areas 

Cheers.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Strutter said:


> Its deffo in CYC its in teh Engine and Exterior section...would link but not sure if im allowed too!?!?
> 
> Rims wise yes....they get rid of what exactly causes that "yellowish" brusing tint you can be left with, IO used to much on mine but should be able to clean a small medium sized car quite easily.


You can post a link just not us 

We have definitely some in though in 500mls.


----------



## Strothow

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/engine-and-exterior/cquartz-ironx-500ml/prod_726.html

:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Watch out for bare metal !

If you have brand new un-painted brake discs etc it will turn them orange as it tries to disolve them. No harm done though , a wipe over with wire wool etc to restore back to bare


----------



## The Cueball

wee_green_mini said:


> I know it's not to go on metal chrome trim, but I've got loads on my car so I'll need to do some masking to be safe. Has anyone had it on chrome accidentally to see what happens? Does it stain (but be able to clean) or does it proper wreck it?


Has anyone worked this out, or tried it out yet?


----------



## BlueMikey

The Cueball said:


> Has anyone worked this out, or tried it out yet?


Picture courtesy of stuy180:



> After washing 2bm, I decided to spray over the chrome with Iron-X to help break down some rust spots:


I'd say it was safe but may wish to send him over a message to see what he thought of it


----------



## Bratwurst

I wonder what it looks like now...


----------



## Guest

I have used it on the chrome bumpers of my old 4x4 , this is proper old school chrome not the mondern rubbish.
I managed in the past to keep it looking fairly good with good old Autosol , fine wire wool and tin foil.
When I started to use Iron-X on it the rust spots disapeared before my eyes , hoorah. BUT the negative is that the IronX has removed the rust only to leave a fresh bare metal that will rust again over night unless throughly protected.


----------



## Cquartz

JasonE said:


> I have used it on the chrome bumpers of my old 4x4 , this is proper old school chrome not the mondern rubbish.
> I managed in the past to keep it looking fairly good with good old Autosol , fine wire wool and tin foil.
> When I started to use Iron-X on it the rust spots disapeared before my eyes , hoorah. BUT the negative is that the IronX has removed the rust only to leave a fresh bare metal that will rust again over night unless throughly protected.


Thats exactly why you must seal it after removing rust spots! if not it will appear very quickly again.
use some nano coat , ours or anyone else which will bond well to surface.


----------



## petemattw

if you need to clay after this, what's the point?


----------



## The Cueball

petemattw said:


> if you need to clay after this, what's the point?


Are you talking about iron x in general!??!

If so, it's to get rid of any iron particles of other metal that has became bonded into the paint....

Sounds like a load of rubbish to me...but it really does work...

After a wash, I now go over the car with Tardis, then iron X, then move onto clay...

:thumb:


----------



## John @ PB

petemattw said:


> if you need to clay after this, what's the point?


Plus, the more you remove prior to claying, the lower the risk of marring when you clay.

Also, products of this kind are incredibly effective on wheels where claying isn't always easy due to wheel design.


----------



## The Cueball

This is not just about iron x...but I have now started to fight back with the people that say the £3 car washes etc are just as good as the "[email protected]" I do with cars....

I now just tell them to go and get their best wash/valet whatever you want to call it, and come and see me when they think their car is clean and looking good...

I take one small bit, and clean it with a few products from clay, iron x, tardis, AIO/dodo LP etc and show them the dirt and rubbish on their paint....most people are genuinely shocked!!!

Then I tell them, I ain't doing the rest, take it back from where it came....hehehe

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Oh, you're a cruel man Cueball :devil:

but I like your style :thumb:


----------



## R0B

The Cueball said:


> This is not just about iron x...but I have now started to fight back with the people that say the £3 car washes etc are just as good as the "[email protected]" I do with cars....
> 
> I now just tell them to go and get their best wash/valet whatever you want to call it, and come and see me when they think their car is clean and looking good...
> 
> I take one small bit, and clean it with a few products from clay, iron x, tardis, AIO/dodo LP etc and show them the dirt and rubbish on their paint....most people are genuinely shocked!!!
> 
> Then I tell them, I ain't doing the rest, take it back from where it came....hehehe
> 
> :thumb:


evil genius mate :thumb:


----------



## prokopas

Just received mine today and i can't wait to try it out


----------



## orienteer

The Cueball said:


> This is not just about iron x...but I have now started to fight back with the people that say the £3 car washes etc are just as good as the "[email protected]" I do with cars....
> 
> I now just tell them to go and get their best wash/valet whatever you want to call it, and come and see me when they think their car is clean and looking good...
> 
> I take one small bit, and clean it with a few products from clay, iron x, tardis, AIO/dodo LP etc and show them the dirt and rubbish on their paint....most people are genuinely shocked!!!
> 
> Then I tell them, I ain't doing the rest, take it back from where it came....hehehe
> 
> :thumb:


Love it ... :thumb:

I ain't doin the rest PMSL ... that'll teach those who flame Detailers :devil:

Great stuff, worked wonders on my alloys too

Ian


----------



## jayxx83

After 6 months of not being bothered to clean my wheels properly I hope this baby can do the trick. Going to take the Plunge now.


----------



## davZS

Just ordered some hope it lives up to the expectations :thumb:


----------



## Strutter

jayxx83 said:


> After 6 months of not being bothered to clean my wheels properly I hope this baby can do the trick. Going to take the Plunge now.


It will, just dont do what I did and use to much in one go, from now on im just gonna spray lightly on..let it do its thing for a while...ireeitate with a brush..leave again for a min, then rince....then step and repeat if needed.

Just be sure to give a good general clean before hand....and step back in case of an updraft in smell!


----------



## Cquartz

Thank you all for appreciate the ironX , i hope it fill well your expectations.
ironx is the only strong formula product which dissolve any iron contaminants
fast and well . no need twice spraying, no need too much liquid using. no need strong agitating.
its thick liquid will cling to surface and with some agitating it will do its work.both on wheels and car paint.
its still not replacing the need for claying , but it does reduce the marring clay job.

we have made now the ironX soap gel more stronger iron active removing as well. so while washing your car it will dissolve more iron powder from surface

lately there were some shortage in the UK market but now both i4D and CYC has plenty of stock. 
cheers .:thumb:


----------



## 3976

Cracking photo! Would you mind if I linked to this to show others when they ask on other forums???


----------



## BlackFerret

is it worth using my ironX on my car before i correct all my swirls this week... 

i've always clay barred before correcting, but surely the cutting action will remove all these iron contaminates... 

(or will they just mar my paint work  )


----------



## Cquartz

JD said:


> Cracking photo! Would you mind if I linked to this to show others when they ask on other forums???


ofcourse not ! , feel free to use it, Tim and his customer from NL wont mind im sure.


----------



## 3976

Cquartz said:


> ofcourse not ! , feel free to use it, Tim and his customer from NL wont mind im sure.


Thanking you sir!:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

BlackFerret said:


> is it worth using my ironX on my car before i correct all my swirls this week...
> 
> i've always clay barred before correcting, but surely the cutting action will remove all these iron contaminates...
> 
> (or will they just mar my paint work  )


Yes, ironx and tardis (or equiv. tar remover) before clay and you'll hardly even have anything to clay off, plus get next to no marring if you lube enough of course.


----------



## Strutter

Well today was my first full on detail, claying etc...and IronX on teh body work was one stage....and I thought my car was clean! SHocking!..was like the body work was bleeding!




































How much the spoiler picked up was a big surprise!










Right down covering the back bumper...










Its worth noting I used a tar remover then this, then clayed, the clay still looking clean after doing the whole car.


----------



## Maggi200

I used ironx today, the amount picked up on a car so new (build date end of december) was suprising. I tardis'd the car, ironx'd it then proceeded with zaino z18, And the clay came off perfectly clean, pretty much 90% of the contaminents were gone. Dead chuffed with this stuff, bar the smell!


----------



## Jacktdi

Im really wanting to get some of this and think I will, looks great.

Do you notice any better results when the car is fully detailed after using ironX or would you still get the same results if you skipped IronX out?


----------



## Maggi200

Probably marginally better as it cuts down on the claying I found. Less contact is always good!

It's mostly, I found, a time saver and a safer way of washing


----------



## Sawyer

I used this last Saturday. It picked up loads and loads on my 17 year old white car!

Superb product. I then de-tarred my car, polished with White Diamond and a 2 layers of Dodo Juice wax and it looked the best it's ever looked! Superb.


----------



## PugIain

I used mine for the first time a few weeks back.It was quite entertaining watching the car turn pink.


----------



## MarkSmith

I must get some of this, but it looks like everyone is out of stock again 

Has anyone got some in stock ???

Also, will Iron X ever be available in larger bulk / trade versions ?


----------



## MarkSmith

What would this stuff do on my mates car that has some very slight rust spots around the wheel arch = will it kill the rust and leave a hole ????


----------



## Rust.Bucket

MarkSmith said:


> I must get some of this, but it looks like everyone is out of stock again
> 
> Has anyone got some in stock ???
> 
> Also, will Iron X ever be available in larger bulk / trade versions ?


http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Aquartz_Iron_Cut_1.html#aAQIC500


----------



## MarkSmith

Rust.Bucket said:


> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Aquartz_Iron_Cut_1.html#aAQIC500


Fantastic - thanks for that, will place my order now !


----------



## Rust.Bucket

No problem


----------



## Cquartz

MarkSmith said:


> I must get some of this, but it looks like everyone is out of stock again
> 
> Has anyone got some in stock ???
> 
> Also, will Iron X ever be available in larger bulk / trade versions ?


PB has stock now as well , always these 3 shops will have ironX, it will never happen that all of them wont have any left, and i4D has it in 1L and 5L as well, 
soon they will have the eco packs which will cost cheaper even!



MarkSmith said:


> What would this stuff do on my mates car that has some very slight rust spots around the wheel arch = will it kill the rust and leave a hole ????


it will kill the rust , but you will need to seal it very well after, if not they will appear again.
i suggest you the Cquartz for such sealing.


----------



## xcJohn

I've got the new soap gel (thanks I4D!!) and the spray stuff (cheers PB!!), I used the spray stuff before the new "Squashed Flowers" smell came along so knew what to expect. 

The gel arrived first so I used this on my wheels. The results were better than I had expected, lots and lots of purple goodness running from my alloys. I used the spray stuff today and there wasn't very much more that it found TBH. 

Great products that both serve a purpose. :thumb:


----------



## Aucky

Gave it a quick first try on the wheels today. Awesome stuff. 
*Warning: Do not open the bottle indoors!*


----------



## MilesBetter

xcJohn said:


> I've got the new soap gel (thanks I4D!!) and the spray stuff (cheers PB!!), I used the spray stuff before the new "Squashed Flowers" smell came along so knew what to expect.
> 
> The gel arrived first so I used this on my wheels. The results were better than I had expected, lots and lots of purple goodness running from my alloys. I used the spray stuff today and there wasn't very much more that it found TBH.
> 
> Great products that both serve a purpose. :thumb:


Great news that the new IXSG version is working well, looking forward to trying it out this weekend as well as the other CarPro Products I have received 

Big thumb to Avi then for taking on the feedback and developing the IXSG :thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

steve_70 said:


> Great news that the new IXSG version is working well, looking forward to trying it out this weekend as well as the other CarPro Products I have received
> 
> Big thumb to Avi then for taking on the feedback and developing the IXSG :thumb:


I wasn't expecting all that much from the IXSG (not another acronym?!) in all fairness but bought it because I'm a sucker for ticking the "add to basket" icon...really impressed though. Didn't use an awful lot, maybe 20ml if that doing 4 large wheels.


----------



## wyliss

MarkSmith said:


> I must get some of this, but it looks like everyone is out of stock again
> 
> Has anyone got some in stock ???
> 
> Also, will Iron X ever be available in larger bulk / trade versions ?


Rob at rg detailing has just acquired plenty of stock !
:thumb:


----------



## Jonas & Jonas

I love the stuff!

I used it a few days ago with great results (as seen below), but one thing I would say is to be careful using it around some plastics. Iron X completely wrecked my center caps!

Other than that 8/10 :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper

Should iron x be sprayed onto wet or dry paint work?


----------



## Jonas & Jonas

I used it on a wet surface and it worked fine.


----------



## hulla the hulla

Jonas & Jonas said:


> ... but one thing I would say is to be careful using it around some plastics. Iron X completely wrecked my center caps!


Interesting you say that as my black bumper plastic inserts (Mondeo ST) have discoloured. I thought it might be the Tardis as I did that straight after the IX but didn't notice until I'd washed and dried etc. Tried some trim restorer but it's still not 100%.

Anyone else had problems with plastic trim discolouring ?

BTW - IX is bloody amazing stuff - I nearly pooped when I saw the colour my wheels were turning and they now look "box fresh"


----------



## E38_ross

gotta get me some of this and tardis i think, i've heard brilliant things for both products! does tardis only come in 5L jerry cans though? i can't find it any smaller??

i am going to put gtechniq C1 on a couple of cars and feel i really should do the best job beforehand, so looks like i'll be using some of this! plenty of chrome on my car so looks of masking will be going on!!


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah, only 5L cans.

Some folk on eBay will sell you smaller, but that means hazardous chemicals are being sent in the post, and that's just not fair on Mr Postie!


----------



## Just-That-EK

ill be giving this a try.. will it be safe to spray on my polished wheels really dont wanna **** these up


----------



## davor

got some today just gave it a bash on alloys bang on, now just a few costs of opti-seal best stuff i've used 

try a bit on the bodywork with no reaction so i take it there is no contamination present or do wait for ages for it to happan

top product


----------



## Cquartz

Just-That-EK said:


> ill be giving this a try.. will it be safe to spray on my polished wheels really dont wanna **** these up


No problem , use as any wheel cleaner .



davor said:


> got some today just gave it a bash on alloys bang on, now just a few costs of opti-seal best stuff i've used
> 
> try a bit on the bodywork with no reaction so i take it there is no contamination present or do wait for ages for it to happan
> 
> top product


Thanx !


----------



## Jonas & Jonas

Cquartz,

What plastics do we have to mask when using this?


----------



## Cquartz

Jonas & Jonas said:


> Cquartz,
> 
> What plastics do we have to mask when using this?


No need to mask plastics!! or rubber ..
only metal chrome parts if you have , which are very rare now on new cars.


----------



## E38_ross

Cquartz said:


> No need to mask plastics!! or rubber ..
> only metal chrome parts if you have , which are very rare now on new cars.


balls. my 29 year old bimmer has lots of chrome :lol: guess i'm going to have to mask that up pretty well and put some plastic bags round it :lol: as it's in good condition still.

as far as i know the car has never had a product like ironX used...i'm guessing after almost 30 years it's going to go quite purple....! i've clayed it a couple of times though, not sure if claying takes some of it out?

regards tardis though....i have autoglym tar remover, is it worth using this prior to ironX or not? i'd rather not spend another £20+ if i don't have to, but i have heard epic things about tardis.

thanks


----------



## TechNick

steve_70 said:


> Great news that the new IXSG version is working well, looking forward to trying it out this weekend as well as the other CarPro Products I have received


+1 :thumb:
(vested interest! )
:detailer:


----------



## MilesBetter

E21_ross said:


> balls. my 29 year old bimmer has lots of chrome :lol: guess i'm going to have to mask that up pretty well and put some plastic bags round it :lol: as it's in good condition still.
> 
> as far as i know the car has never had a product like ironX used...i'm guessing after almost 30 years it's going to go quite purple....! i've clayed it a couple of times though, not sure if claying takes some of it out?
> 
> regards tardis though....i have autoglym tar remover, is it worth using this prior to ironX or not? i'd rather not spend another £20+ if i don't have to, but i have heard epic things about tardis.
> 
> thanks


Different products for different tasks I would say. Its the Organic contaminant vs non-organic and selecting the right tool for the right job.

If you need to remove tar, then you need a tar/ bug / organic contaminant remover product.

Either before or after IX but I prefer to use it after, as I brake it down to the following stages of general decontam with Iron X first as this will remove the Iron Filing and Ferous subsurface contaminants this product is intended to remove as well as removing any surface non-organic contaminants. Then i use a tar/ bug / organic contaminant remover product and the finally finish with Clay. If you start with Clay or use before Tar remover, you will just shear of the heads and above the surface of things like tar and iron filing/ ferous contaminants leaving them still in the paint, plus increased risk of marring as the clay will hold all those contaminants against the paint as you move the clay. Not an issue neccesarily an issue if you tend to address any marring with a machine or hand polish or glaze stage. Personally I use IronX now as a really great chemical clay bar and then follow up with a tar/ bug remover fro the organic stuff and anything IronX couldnt touch. Then when feeling the paint is often like glass anyway and the clay is near clean, so amlost redundant.

However as part of a complete decontam I still use a clay as they are all complimentary products and each do their own thing in the lineup.

I think this is where i like IXSG as it gives a chemical clay bar as you wash, when you maybe dont have a hour or two to claybar but you want to get similar end results.


----------



## MilesBetter

TechNick said:


> +1 :thumb:
> (vested interest! )
> :detailer:


:wave:


----------



## Cquartz

just small off topic.. 
i am working on a product which going to be *Tar /Wax / glue / polish residue / water spot...etc.. remover! * focused or tar removing!
this is going to be the ultimate cleaner.. still environment friendly ! and non flammable alcohol base as Tardis . 
we are working on it very strongly right now!!

soon to come !!! :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter

Cquartz said:


> just small off topic..
> i am working on a product which going to be *Tar /Wax / glue / polish residue / water spot...etc.. remover! *
> this is going to be the ultimate cleaner.. still environment friendly ! and non flammable alcohol base as Tardis .
> we are working on it very strongly right now!!
> 
> soon to come !!! :thumb:


Sounds superb...and another innovative product development.

I will offer myself as a guinea pig for some testing :thumb:


----------



## ya5

Just some pics showing IronX in action ... brill stuff ..


----------



## Sav

*only metal chrome parts if you have , which are very rare now on new cars.*

oh well thats me out, too much plastic trim and chrome on my new Mini......

Wax / polish residue remover sounds the holy grail to get it off safe and easy off plastic textured trim.....I wish you luck with it as somthing must remove it safe. My Mini came from the Dealers with polish on the trim. I have done everything best I found was Groundnut oil and tooth brush as it works to what looks like disolve the polish. Think its somthing to do with oils mixing and therefore the polish becomes fluid again and washable off the trim...


----------



## Cquartz

Hi
i dont know if i understand well your meaning... but if you talking about the chrome panels, most new one are coated from the factory, i was meaning bare metal chromes as the old cars had, today chrome panels are covered with PU , there wont be a problem with ironx if its not dried on them. 
rubber and plastic as i said there isnt any problem...


Sav said:


> *only metal chrome parts if you have , which are very rare now on new cars.*
> 
> oh well thats me out, too much plastic trim and chrome on my new Mini......
> 
> Wax / polish residue remover sounds the holy grail to get it off safe and easy off plastic textured trim.....I wish you luck with it as somthing must remove it safe. My Mini came from the Dealers with polish on the trim. I have done everything best I found was Groundnut oil and tooth brush as it works to what looks like disolve the polish. Think its somthing to do with oils mixing and therefore the polish becomes fluid again and washable off the trim...


----------

